# Found Female Pigeon



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, im new to this forum...heres my story...

I'd say about 2-3 years ago a pigeon was trying to land on a family members' head outside their house. They thought it was attacking them so after they were freaking out a bit their neighbor managed to trap the bird in the garbage-can....About an hour later I came by to look at it and it was just a pigeon. The way they explained was that it was a big black bird trying to kill them...lol....

Anyways the Pigeon had no band so I built a small cage for her...this was before I knew anything about homing pigeons...Now this Pigeon will not leave. I let her out on the roof and she will walk around fly a little and come back inside(i live in upstairs apartment). 

Now that I had this pigeon for going on almost 3 years and built extensions onto the cage/coop I was thinking about getting her a male to breed...I have no idea where to get another male pigeon. Do I try to find a wild one? I found someone selling them on craigslist but they don't know male from females which seemed strange if your selling Homers...Any suggestions on my whole situation? Thanks


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Your location sure would help.
It may be another flyer close to you.
You are its a Hen?


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Your location sure would help.
> It may be another flyer close to you.
> You are its a Hen?


I live in Buffalo New York...Im sure its a hen, it seems she is constantly lying eggs...


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Your location sure would help.
> It may be another flyer close to you.
> You are its a Hen?


If it was a flyer close to me, wouldnt the pigeon fly home when i let her outside?????


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

As you said-"its just a pigeon"-no band.
Not all pigeons are Homing pigeons. maybe just a Feral-everday- pigeon.
She has found a home-feed -water "love"
Why would she want to leave?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Not a Homer, likely. She was trying to land on someone's _head_, so she is likely a companion bird, hand-raised and pretty human bonded.

There are sooooooooo many unreleasable Ferals (ones which were rescued and healed but for their injury cannot be released back into the Feral world) that I am sure you can find a pal for your Pigeon friend.

You should post in the wanted/adoption section of this Forum. State your general location and also state that you would like a positive that the Pigeon you are getting is male. It is very easy to get a bird DNA sexed these days....I believe tehre are even websites for doing this, or you can just do it at an avian vet. Not very expensive, either, so I hear...

Darnit, if you were around here, I could certainly help you out. It is always a challenge to find folks like you.

Can you post a photo ? I am just curious to see the lady....


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

Picture blury...
I know all pigeons are not homers....Just didn't know that all pigeons come home without training but yeah, not many pigeon owners around me I guess.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

I've never seen a black feral (then again, I've only seen blue-bar ferals) A pretty bird, nonetheless


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can't really tell what kind she is from the photo. She is very pretty though. I love black pigeons.
Do you have enough room for a pair there? Two pigeons can turn into many very quickly. Do you leave her eggs for her to sit on?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> *I've never seen a black feral* (then again, I've only seen blue-bar ferals) A pretty bird, nonetheless



I have one. Don't know what she's mixed with though.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Mate*

I have a very nice young black homer that I will ship to you so your friend has a mate. I will supply the box if you pay for shipping. The only catch I have is that everybody that reads this approves of me doing so and you will continue to post futher outcomes on the welfare of these birds. >Kevin


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

I will try and get another photo....

As for room....I have a small coop that would be perfect for 2 pigeons, this summer i was already planning on building a way bigger coop in the backyard...

She is really jet black with red and green coloration around her neck.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I have a very nice young black homer that I will ship to you so your friend has a mate. I will supply the box if you pay for shipping. The only catch I have is that everybody that reads this approves of me doing so and you will continue to post futher outcomes on the welfare of these birds. >Kevin


Thanks a lot....I have a couple questions though....

Can you cross breed pigeons? And if I do get a mate, do I put him the same coop right away or put him a cage next to the coop for awhile before introducing them to each other..? how does it work...?


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

here is a better pic....


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That sure is a pretty little pigeon! And what a kind offer from patterson2002! You can always get fake eggs so you keep the numbers down.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very pretty bird.
PattersonK has very nice birds  I got four from him.
Being a single hen she would probably welcome a cock, but I would put them side by side (separated) for a couple days at least. Give them a chance to socialize and peak their curiosity 
If you don't want them to breed, just switch the eggs with fake eggs and then let them sit on the fake eggs full term


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Tyson said:


> I live in Buffalo New York...Im sure its a hen, it seems she is constantly lying eggs...


Laying eggs...pretty good indicator that the bird is a hen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty little hen at that.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Very pretty bird.
> PattersonK has very nice birds  I got four from him.
> Being a single hen she would probably welcome a cock, but I would put them side by side (separated) for a couple days at least. Give them a chance to socialize and peak their curiosity
> If you don't want them to breed, just switch the eggs with fake eggs and then let them sit on the fake eggs full term


Thanks.....I was wondering because she is very protective of her coop.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like a feral to me. If you get a cock bird, just put him in with her and they will work it out quickly. I bet you could locate a bird in your area that needs a home, but it might be difficult for you to determine a cock from a hen. So, try to get one from someone who knows for sure. Not just an animal shelter that can only guess at the sex.


----------

